# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  u rodilištu 24 sata bez bebe

## blondie

Ma uopće ne znam kako da nazovem ovaj topic i da li je ovo pravo mjesto, ali sam tako ljuta da bih mogla vrištati.
Dakle moja frendica je rodila u utorak popodne i do jučer popodne (kad sam zadnji put čula vijesti) nije dobila bebu. 
Takva je navodno gužva u bolnici, da je ona još uvijek ležala u predrađaoni gdje joj nisu mogli donijeti bebu.
Mislim da je ovo nedopustivo! Pitam se jel to uopće moguće i tko to radi u našim rodilištima kad je tako nešto moguće?

----------


## zrinka

nazalost, moguce je   :Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zrinka

mislim, neka zahtjeva svoju bebu i buni se i trazi i nek bude dosadna

----------


## Riana

:shock:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ana.m

Nekako imam osjećja da bih se ustala i sama otišla po svoje dijete i doma.   :Evil or Very Mad:  .
Hm da, lako meni tu za kompom govoriti, ali ovakve stvari su stvarno nedopustive.

----------


## anki

moguće, moguće....pogotovo ako šutiš i ne buniš se! 
ja svoju bebu nisam vidjela od kad sam rodila (7 ujutro) skroz do navecer, a za to vrijeme sam ležala na hodniku ispred rađaone! 
i da nisam počela luđački vikati sigurno bi me ostavili do daljnjega! opravdanje: gužva!   :Evil or Very Mad:  
doduše to je bilo pred 8 godina, no izgleda da se neke stvari još nisu dovele u red   :Mad:

----------


## mamma Juanita

gdje je rodila?

----------


## blondie

na svetom duhu.

----------


## Iva

Nek lijepo ode na neonatalogiju i traži bebu. Mislim, to bi ja napravila.

Ovo je stvarno   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## blondie

evo nisam čula novosti od jučer, ali jučer je bila jako ljuta i naravno rekla je da joj je strpljenje na kraju, pa vjerujem da se pobunila!

----------


## momze

cure su i prije radjale na SD i neke su se uspjele izboriti. poruci svojoj prijatlejici da bude uporna i da ne odustaje!
reci joj da im otvoreno kaze "zelim da moje dijete koje sam 9 mjeseci nosila, bude uz mene! ne zelim da ga hranite bilo kakvim nadomjestcima pored mene - donesite mi dijete na podoj!"
jasno i otvoreno.  i neka se ne boji. vec je bilo cura prije nje koje su izvojevale bitke na SD, a nadam se da ce i ta praksa razdvajanja uskoro nestati.   :Heart:

----------


## blondie

kako je to žalosno da moraš tražiti i moliti da vidiš svoje vlastito dijete.
Nije li baš na SD onaj prodojeći doktor (sad sam zaboravila ime)! Pa kako on dopušta takve stvari?

----------


## Iva

Misliš na Stanojevića. On je super, ali nažalost nije šeg i u većini slučajeva ne zna baš sve kaj se odigrava, ali da uspije doći do njega vjerujem da bi bebica bila s njom u roku 3 milisekunde  :Smile:

----------


## Iva

nije šef, a ne šeg  :Embarassed:

----------


## momtobe

Joj...ja sam svoju mrvicu vidjela tek nakon 13 sati...da sam mogla ustati, sama bih otišla, ali bila sam sva jadna, na infuziji i transfuziji, pa mi je preostalo samo grčiti se u sebi i pokušati prespavati noć da vrijeme što brže prođe...neću nikada zaboraviti taj osjećaj žudnje za bebom.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ako se dobro osjeća, može potpisati da odlazi s bebom doma.
pa na ped. pregled ode tamo gdje želi.
jel imala kakve komplikacije ona ili beba?

----------


## Leina mama

Evo, da ne otvaram novi topic, podižem postojeći - naime, frendica mi je danas u 10 ujutro rodila. Sad smo se čule i veli da bebu nije vidjela, jer na hranjenje u 14 sati nisu nosili djecu budući da su doktori imali neku feštu   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Pa šta da čovjek kaže na to?

----------


## Mala

ovakve stvari mene izbace iz cipela   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Kad sam se spremala za porod, čitala sam puno na portalu i forumu. Bila sam spremna na sve  8) . Srećom prema meni su bili jako pristojni i nemam velikih zamjerki osoblju u rodilištu. A da nisu... Bila sam spremna na opako svađanje, zamjeranje pa do toga da odem sama po bebu i kući pa makar bio prvi dan. Prepristojne rodilje uvijek nastradaju.

----------


## anki

ja sam bila jako nepristojna i dosadna, pa sam bebu dobila tek nakon više od 30 sati  :shock: 
prokleta pedijatrica, tako mi je žao kaj joj ne znam ime, mi je, nakon mog upornog gnjavljenja rekla donijet ću vam bebu, ali samo da ju vidite. ja sam mislila da će mi ju ipak ostaviti, bar da dojimo, ali ona je doslovno došla, skinula mu pelenu s glave, dala mi da ga poljubim, ISTRGNULA iz ruku i odnesla   :Evil or Very Mad:   a ja sam ostala tuliti u predrađaoni. to je bio toliko tužan prizor da su i curama u trudovima navrle suze na oči!

otišla sam doma 2. dan, uz potpis, ali sam se bome namrdala s tim. i nikome nije bilo jasno da kaj nije u redu?!?!

----------


## ana.m

> ja sam bila jako nepristojna i dosadna, pa sam bebu dobila tek nakon više od 30 sati  :shock: 
> prokleta pedijatrica, tako mi je žao kaj joj ne znam ime, mi je, nakon mog upornog gnjavljenja rekla donijet ću vam bebu, ali samo da ju vidite. ja sam mislila da će mi ju ipak ostaviti, bar da dojimo, ali ona je doslovno došla, skinula mu pelenu s glave, dala mi da ga poljubim, ISTRGNULA iz ruku i odnesla    a ja sam ostala tuliti u predrađaoni. to je bio toliko tužan prizor da su i curama u trudovima navrle suze na oči!
> 
> otišla sam doma 2. dan, uz potpis, ali sam se bome namrdala s tim. i nikome nije bilo jasno da kaj nije u redu?!?!


užas...  :Evil or Very Mad:  .
Ajme, mene sve to skupa još malo čeka....
Samos e nadam da mi bebu neće tako dugo odvojiti od mene, jer i ja odoh kući   :Grin:

----------


## renci

Meni Andriju nisu donijeli na dojenje u 12 sati ( a očekivala sam to jer sam ga rodila u 9:15), pa kad ga nisu donijeli ni u 15 sati sama sam otišla do sobe di su bebe, pokucala i pitala di je moj sin? Sestra me ovako pogledala :shock:  i rekla da što se već šećem!? Bila sam pristojna, iako sa suzama u očima, zamolila sam je da vidi zašto mi nitko ne donosi dijete i što je s njim. Mislia sam da ga možda još nije stigla dr. pogledati, ali kaže meni sestra da je s njim sve ok ali da nemaju dovoljno navlaka za jastuk pa da ge ne mogu nositi samo u peleni! Sad sam ja ostala :shock: !
Odmah sam rekla da ću je ja donijeti od doma (mislim MM), i da pošto nisam prvorotka i znam proceduru da ga želim uz sebe - na vlastitu odgovornost. Rekla je da će razgovarati s glavnom sestrom. Na sljedeće dojenje su mi ga donijeli, još uvijek samo u peleni ( i tako još do druge većeri!), ali isplatilo se što sam išla ga tražiti jer da su stvarno čekali navlake ne bih ga dobila još do sljedeće večeri kad im je tek stigla pošiljka opranog veša iz praone!
Eto, da nisam išla tamo pitati što je ne bih bila uz njega tko zna koliko dugo!
Treba biti uporan, pristojan po potrebi  :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

žene, našoj djeci je mjesto uz nas.
imamo na to pravo, ne čekajte da vam netko za to da dozvolu, nego zahtijevajte!
svi ti "tehnički" razlozi bi bili presmiješni da nisu žalosni.

----------


## dupla duplica

Upće nemam komentara!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
A ja sam mislila da je problem kad rodiš na carski i ne daju ti djecu na prvi podoj dok ne prođe 24h i više....meni je taj jedan dan na intenzivnoj bez svojih beba bio prestrašan, a kamoli nakon prirodnog, pardon, vaginalnog poroda! 
Prvi put (prije 6 godina, Rijeka) sam rodila vaginalno i nisu mi dali djecu na prsa odmah jer kao dvoje su (??! pa šta?! sve je bilo u redu s njima!) i kao ja se moram odmoriti (?!  :Evil or Very Mad:  mislim, što trebaš nakon poroda nego svoju bebu/bebe?!). Onda sam čekala 2h do smjene pa još sat-dva da prođe vizita (?!?) dok me nisu dignuli u sobu; prvu sam bebicu dobila na podoj 7h nakon poroda, a drugu tek nakon 11 sati. I to mi se činilo jako previše; a kad su mi ih počeli nadohranjivati i nositi po jednog na podoj, ja sam zatražila oboje u roomin-in i odonda smo se snalazili sami.

Treba tražiti, zahtjevati, buniti se - kad bismo sve glasno govorile koja su prava i potrebe nas i naših bebica, stvari bi se brže mijenjale! Na žalost, kad si u sistemu, u ranjivom si položaju, ovisiš na neki način o medicinskoj pomoći i onda misliš da trebaš bit pristojan.

----------


## anki

nas je bilo 4 u istoj situaciji, s tim da bi ove 3 cure svaki put samo slegnule ramenima kad bi im sestra ili doktor odgovorili da ne nose djecu na druge odjele. još sam ja ispala nemajka kad sam inzistirala jer su one popušile priču o velikim zarazama koje bi njihove bebice mogle pokupiti ako ih se bude nosilo.  :Evil or Very Mad:   možda bi bilo drugačije da smo sve 4 navalile...ali kako njih nagovoriti na bilo što kad je njima glavno pitanje bilo di je aparat za kavu i di se može pušiti   :Evil or Very Mad:  

još bi samo izdvojila izjavu dotične pedijatrice koja se doslovno zderala na mene jer sam joj se popela na glavu:

joj, pa kakva ste vi to mama?!? vi bi uznemiravali svoju bebicu, zar ne znate da se beba ne smije dirati jedan dan dok se dobro ne odmori i ne naspava? umorila se u porodu, znate kak je njima to naporno.... :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## mara

jooooooooj

fakat sam sad živčana i iz ovih stopa bi išla demonstrirati ispred bolnice.

no nažalost ovo sam čula prečesto:




> možda bi bilo drugačije da smo sve 4 navalile...ali kako njih nagovoriti na bilo što kad je njima glavno pitanje bilo di je aparat za kavu i di se može pušiti


i ponekad mi se čini da su ljudi kao stoka, idu kud ih gone

----------


## seni

> joj, pa kakva ste vi to mama?!? vi bi uznemiravali svoju bebicu, zar ne znate da se beba ne smije dirati jedan dan dok se dobro ne odmori i ne naspava? umorila se u porodu, znate kak je njima to naporno.... :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

kakva ste vi to mama?

normalna, normalna, draga doktorice!

----------


## ms. ivy

> joj, pa kakva ste vi to mama?!? vi bi uznemiravali svoju bebicu, zar ne znate da se beba ne smije dirati jedan dan dok se dobro ne odmori i ne naspava? umorila se u porodu, znate kak je njima to naporno....


dakle, ovo je inovacija... nije više izgovor da se mama mora odmoriti (htjela ili ne), sad se beba mora odmarati umjesto da je mama sebično maltretira maženjem i dojenjem.   :Nope:

----------


## Riana

> anki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> joj, pa kakva ste vi to mama?!? vi bi uznemiravali svoju bebicu, zar ne znate da se beba ne smije dirati jedan dan dok se dobro ne odmori i ne naspava? umorila se u porodu, znate kak je njima to naporno....
> 
> 
> dakle, ovo je inovacija... nije više izgovor da se mama mora odmoriti (htjela ili ne), sad se beba mora odmarati umjesto da je mama sebično maltretira maženjem i dojenjem.



stvarno  :Nope:

----------


## lilamili

ja sam svoju bebicu rodila na carski i pet tjedana prije termina i budući da prvi dan nisam mogla se dić iz kreveta a bebica je bila u inkubatoru m ju je sliknuo tako da sam svoju curku prvi put vidjela na slici, hvala bogu na digitalnim fotićima inače bi se načekala da je vidim, ovako sam ju gledala na slikici i bilo mi je puno lakše  :Love:

----------


## Ria

Da, fakat je lako govoriti sjedeći pred kompom kako bi mi sad ovo ili ono.

I ja sam rodila na SD i nije bilo mjesta na odjelu pa smo ležale u predrađaoni nakon poroda i gore nam nisu nosili bebice. Pedijatrica je ujutro došla reći nam kako su, ali smo ih dobile tek kad smo doile mjesto na odjelu.
I šta da vam kažem, jadne ste, ljute ste, žalosne, ali znate da ne možete ništa.
Dijete vam donjeti neće, nema šanse (što uostalom kužim da ga neće donjeti gore), vi teško možete sami otići ako nemate sreće da vam netko objasni kuda i kako i da vam otključa jer i sami znate da su ti odjeli zaključani i da nema šetnje (bar su bili zaključani kad sam ja bila, neznam kako je sada).
Ma ne znam šta da vam pametno kažem osim da nekad stvanro ne možete ništa. Meni je bilo najteže što nisam mogla potpisati da odemo jer je A. dobila žuticu, a ja sam na porodu ostala bez elektrolita i svakodnevno sam ih dobivala infuzijski. Pustit me nisu htjeli dok ne dođem na neku normalnu razinu. :/ 

Ja sam rodila u 21:30 navečer, bebu vidla sutradan oko 13. BIlo mi je užasno, no ni sad iz ove perspektive ne vjerujem da sam nešto mogla učiniti.

----------


## lilamili

dajte bebe mamama!!!!!!

----------


## MGrubi

zašto bi , kad imaju besplatno adaptirano

neka bolnica plaća ad, pa ćeš vidjeti kako će "odjednom" postati "svjesni" važnosti kolostruma i majčinog mlijeka  :/

----------


## lilamili

a ionako ih hrane tim umjetnim mlijekom, to znam sigurno, bebe su gladne kad su one gladne a ne kad bolnica odredi termine hranjenja, onda kad svi počnu urlikati od gladi samo im uvale flašice, mene je hvatala depra u bolnici jer mala nije htjela dojiti samo je spavala, a kad sam došla doma natezala je ko luda, to ti je to

----------


## sir_oliver

prije 9 godina kada am rodila beba je bila sa mnom 24 sata. krevet do kreveta. nije mi jasno da nakon toliko vremena ima još bolnica u kojima bebe i mame nisu zajedno.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## zhabica

ja sam svog zapca cekala 23 sata!!!!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:  
kad su mi napokon nasli sobu i prebacili me sa krivog odjela na pravi mame su taman bile sa svojim bebama i dojile a ja sam morala jos cekat iduci podoj da mi ga daju jer nisu htjeli posto je proslo vrijeme kad sestre daju djecu na podoj!!! pa sam cekala jos nekih sat dok nisam vise placuci svih ispilala da mi ga daju a nisan se mogla ustat iz kreveta nego kako bi koja sestra usla ja bi je molila da mi ga daju i napokon san ga dobila nakon 23 sata! to su mi bili najtezi trenutci u rodilistu!   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lilamili

oni ko da ne kuže kako devet mjeseci čekaš bebu, brineš se o njezinom zdravlju i prije nego što dođe na svjet na način da se pravilno hraniš i odričeš se stvari koje bi mu mogle naškoditi, i onda napokon dođe na svijet a ti se osjećaš neobično i prazno jer bebač više nije u sigurnosti tvog trbuha već je negdje iza nekih vrata a tebi ne daju do njega i ne žele ti ga donijeti...strašno , strašno...to je nesigurno trauma kako za majku tako i za bebu  :Love:

----------


## cupko

Žalosno, ali ja svoju bebu nisam dobila 5 dana. Sad mi je to nezamislivo i mislim da bi drugi puta kampirala ispred pedijatrije. Naime, rodila sam u subotu popodne, padala u nesvijest, problemi sa tlakom. Stavili su me na odjel ginekologije jer na babinjačama nije bilo mjesta (mjesto radnje: Merkur) tako da mi bebu nisu donosili jer ih ne iznose sa tog odjela. U ponedjeljak su me prebacili na babinjače, a mali je u međuvremenu dobio žuticu i do četvrtka bio na sunčanju, a imao je i neku infekciju o čemu mene uopće nisu obavještavali. Ja sam nekoliko puta doslovno se dovukla do beba samo da ga vidim, a kad sam se raspitivala za njegovo stanje pedijatrica me pitala da li sam ja zdravstveni djelatnik kad se toliko raspitujem.   :Evil or Very Mad:  Uglavnom, ja sam tih pet dana nosila izdojeno mlijeko i muku mučila sa izdajanjem, ali smo kasnije ulovili lijepi ritam i dojili 13 mjeseci. Neznam sada kako sam to izdržala. Prvo mi je dijete, nisam bila nešto informirana o stanju u rodilištu, ali sada znam da to više drugi puta nebi bilo moguće. Čovjek nije ni svjestan kolike su mu granice tolerancije i izdržljivosti. Malo sam odužila, ali samo vas hoću upozoriti da se i vama nebi to dogodilo!

----------


## TinnaZ

ja svoje prvo dijete nisam vidjela 5 sati, pa iako se to vama čini vjerojatno sitnica meni su to bili najtjeskobniji trenuci u tim prvim danima. I danas mislim da je to razdvajanje naštetilo uspostavljanju onog instiktivnog odnosa između nas dvije, a osoblje bih podavila u kapi vode zbog toga samo da imam tu moć. Uz sve to nisam znala da su u pitanju proceduralni razlozi, nego sam mislila da se bebi nešto dogodilo u porodu, i da je nikad više neću vidjeti, knedla mi je stala u grlu i nisam uspjela niti otvoriti usta da pitam gdje je.

Danas bih iste sekunde zvala MM-a neka se nosi u bolnicu, i neka nazove odvjetnika da se pripremi isto za slučaj da mi je isti tren ne daju.

----------


## saska7

ja sam cudo cekala 12h bez rijeci objasnjenja.
bila sam smjestena u predradjaoni, skupa sa jos 6 mama koje su dobile svoju djecu na podoj, dapace, gotovo na cijeli dan jer jedva da su ih odnosili...a ja nista...poludila sam, jer sam rodila u ponoc, nisam spavala, nije mi trebala infuzija, drugi klinci su bili s mamama od 5.30 a meni nitko nista nije htio reci niti objasniti..
tek oko podneva je stigla doktorica s neonatologije i objasnila mi da smijem doci i vidjeti svoje cudo jer je u inkubatoru - poplavio je na tren prije nego sto su ih nosili na jutarnji porod pa su ga stavili u kontrolirano okruzenje na par sati! ok, sve 5, ali da ja moram cekati jos 6h da mi to netko kaze iako sam pitala svakih 15min sve sestre po redu i trazila da mi dovedu doktora ako oni ne smiju/ne znaju reci!?!   :Evil or Very Mad:  
sve to na vingradskoj
zavrsilo je sasvim ok, pusteni smo doma nakon 2 i pol dana jer je bila prevelika guzva. sva sreca pa nisam jos i to morala zahtijevati jer mi je tad vec bilo stvarno dosta bolnice   :Grin:

----------


## saska7

> tek oko podneva je stigla doktorica s neonatologije i objasnila mi da smijem doci i vidjeti svoje cudo jer je u inkubatoru - poplavio je na tren prije nego sto su ih nosili na jutarnji *porod*=podoj pa su ga stavili u kontrolirano okruzenje na par sati!


ispravka

----------


## Dia

ah, moj mis je bio na intenzivnoj i dobila sam ga na ruke tek nakon 3 dana, kad su mi dali da dolazim dojiti   :Crying or Very sad:   (kao kad ti dode mlijeko)
do onda sam ga gledala 2x dnevno preko stakla na pola minute

----------


## minići

Sve ovo mi je prestrašno! Majkama braniti da budu uz bebe :/  Nevjerojatno. Ja sam sve tri moje bebe dobila odmah u rađaoni i više se nismo razdvajale. Znam da su neke žene bile protiv toga da im se odma donese beba jer su se željele naspavati, ali da majka mora moliti da joj se da beba, to je strašno.

----------


## Val

nemojte moje rijeci shvatiti kao prodiku, samo cu pokusat dati i jednu drugaciju sliku vezano za ovu temu.

pokusajte zamislit kako je mamama kad im beba lezi na odjelu intezivne njege. do petog dana kada sam ih krenula dojit bebe sam vidjela 3 puta (po 30 sec). prvi puta sam ih mogla poljubit tek nakon 3 tjedna kada  smo krenuli s njima doma.   :Sad:  

ili zamislite moju prijateljicu koja je malenog doma donijela nakon 3 mjeseca, ili njenog muza koji je  gledao kako im beba prestaje disat (srecom samo nakratko).

sto zelim reci- budite sretne sto su vam bebe "kasnile" samo zbog proceduralnih razloga.  ja bih istog trena potpisala da se i meni tako dogodilo, da mogu zaboravit suze i osjecaj koji sam imala kada su druge mame dobivale svoje bebe, a ja ne. 

ali, opet, necu se zalit jer moji malci su bili samo mali, ali, hvala Bogu,  zdravi.  

na zalost iz bolnice nosim i tezu i tuzniju uspomenu. i sve drugo ( i dojenje i 24-satni rooming in) je minorno naspram toga. 

(da me se ne bi krivo shvatilo-ja sam za to da se bebe ne razdvajaju od mama-osim ako je zdravlje u pitanju).

----------


## TinnaZ

ja ne mogu biti manje ljuta jer su od mene razdvojili zdravo dijete (pa i da je  bilo nešto, ja sam prva koja je za to trebala znati) - zato što neke majke i djeca prolaze i gore od toga, i kad ima i kad nema razloga.
Tuđa veća patnja, ne umanjuje moju.

----------


## MGrubi

> (da me se ne bi krivo shvatilo-ja sam za to da se bebe ne razdvajaju od mama-osim ako je zdravlje u pitanju).


ja niti onda, bolesna beba pogotovo treba toplinu i sigurnost svoje mame, a o blagodatima majčinog mlijeka nema potrebe govoriti
depresija i stres snižuju imunitet i beba postaje osjetljivija na ostale patogene, a upravo to se i desi kad bebu odvoje od jedine osobe koju zna

----------


## saska7

> Val prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> (da me se ne bi krivo shvatilo-ja sam za to da se bebe ne razdvajaju od mama-osim ako je zdravlje u pitanju).
> 
> 
> ja niti onda, bolesna beba pogotovo treba toplinu i sigurnost svoje mame, a o blagodatima majčinog mlijeka nema potrebe govoriti
> depresija i stres snižuju imunitet i beba postaje osjetljivija na ostale patogene, a upravo to se i desi kad bebu odvoje od jedine osobe koju zna


potpisujem

----------


## dupla duplica

svi dobro govorite.
no ne želim da se ono kako se Val osjeća sad minorizira, zato što je točno da bebe treba biti s majkom od prvog trena.
i ja sam prošlo odvojenost, srećom relativno kratko, 
i isto tvrdim da za to nema potrebe,

i da - sretna sam i zahvalna Bogu da su mi djeca sva bila zdrava, jaka i velika,

ali znam da nije uvijek tako. i razumijem da se majkama koje su se suočile s pitanjem života i smrti novorođenčeta, naši problemi čine mali.

ne znači da oni jesu mali, ali žena ima pravo na svoje viđenje.
nije rekla nigdje da je bilo tko u krivu.
samo je podijelila svoje bolno iskustvo.

mir s vama!  :Love:

----------


## Val

> Val prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> (da me se ne bi krivo shvatilo-ja sam za to da se bebe ne razdvajaju od mama-osim ako je zdravlje u pitanju).
> 
> 
> ja niti onda, bolesna beba pogotovo treba toplinu i sigurnost svoje mame, a o blagodatima majčinog mlijeka nema potrebe govoriti
> depresija i stres snižuju imunitet i beba postaje osjetljivija na ostale patogene, a upravo to se i desi kad bebu odvoje od jedine osobe koju zna


pardoncek, ovdje me se krivo shvatilo ili ja nisam dobro napisala.

pod ovu odvojenost mislim na bebe u inkubatoru koji mora biti smjesten na intezivnoj.na zalost, ne postoji mogucnost da mama bude 24 sata uz inkubator, ali sto cesca "druzenja" s bebom bi trebala biti omogucena.

duplice, nisam ocekivala da cu biti bas ovako neshvacena, ali opet kuzim da netko tko se nije nasao u slicnoj situaciji i ne mora to ni shvatit.  :Smile:

----------


## minići

*Val*, ne čini mi se da te Duplica nije shvatila. Svi smo shvatili da je tebi bilo teže podnjeti odvojenost jer su tvoje bebe bile vjerojatno u kritičnom stanju. Ali, čak i tada je potrebno da se omogući majkama što češći boravak uz bebe i čak i fizički dodir, makar i maženje u inkubatoru, jer i to pomaže malim bebicama da brže oporavljaju. Sigurno si čula za klokan-metodu.

----------


## Dia

ja razumijem

----------


## Val

> *Val*, ne čini mi se da te Duplica nije shvatila. Svi smo shvatili da je tebi bilo teže podnjeti odvojenost jer su tvoje bebe bile vjerojatno u kritičnom stanju. Ali, čak i tada je potrebno da se omogući majkama što češći boravak uz bebe i čak i fizički dodir, makar i maženje u inkubatoru, jer i to pomaže malim bebicama da brže oporavljaju. Sigurno si čula za klokan-metodu.


ma duplica me shvatila.   :Smile:  

nije shvacen moj komentar da na zalost ima i gorih situacija nego ona kad cekas bebu zbog proceduralne greske. no, iskreno, kad sam malo bolje razmislila i ne ocekujem da se to shvati.

srecom, moje bebe nisu bile kriticno. bili su nedostascad i zato su bili na intezivnoj. no, na zalost, beba moje cimerice nije bila tako dobro. i zbog toga je ova recenica:



> na zalost iz bolnice nosim i tezu i tuzniju uspomenu. i sve drugo ( i dojenje i 24-satni rooming in) je minorno naspram toga.


a slazem se i da  s bolesnom bebom treba biti mama, samo nije to svaki puta moguce. (opet iskustvo).
bilo bi prekrasno da uz sobu gdje su smjestene takve bebe postoji soba/e za mame tih beba pa da maksimalno budu uz njih. nadam se da ce se u buducnosti to i dogodit. da se ne bi dogadjalo ovo: 


> prvi puta sam ih mogla poljubit tek nakon 3 tjedna kada smo krenuli s njima doma.


jer tu smo izgubili puno. to vidim tek sad kad imamo jos jednu bebu.  :Sad:

----------


## minići

*Val*, nadam se da si barem sa novom bebom bila stalno.  :Heart:

----------


## dupla duplica

vall, mislila sam ovo  što kaže minići.
nije da nisam shvatila, nego zaista smatram da se i dok su bebe na intenzivnoj i može i mora majci (i bebi) omogućiti češće kontakte.

nisam ničime htjela umanjiti niti omalovažiti tvoju bol niti tvoje iskustvo.
oprosti ako sam te uvrijedila tonom ili čime drugime.  :Love:

----------


## koksy

Ja svoju bebu nisam dobila punih 31 sat i to samo zbog guzve. Iako sam se bunila, molila, plakala, vikala, vukla veze... I nisam bila jedina, nas 4 smo rodile u otprilike isto vrijeme i sve smo prosle istu muku s nedobivanje beba. Pobunile se, otisle na pedijatriju i zahtjevale da nam daju barem da ih dojimo. Jedino sto su nam dali je da ih pogledamo sa 1 metra udaljenosti, nismo ih smjele ni taknut a moj malac je tako plakao...   :Crying or Very sad:  
I sta sam ja mogla? Riskirat i uzet dijete doma?

----------


## TinnaZ

ono što mi trenutno pada na pamet, poziv ravnatelju i prijetnja prijavom pravobraniteljici ...
Pravobraniteljici, Hrvatskoj liječničkoj komori i Ministarstvu bih prijavila bez obzira i naknadno.
Ne radi se samo o duševnoj boli i patnji djeteta i majke, dok gleda kako ju dijete traži i plače a ona ne može do njega, nego se ti prvi neprocjenjivo vrijedni dani ne mogu vratiti više nikad.
Za sve ove naknadne postupke treba biti mrvicu zločest, ali k jarcu ako možemo biti nemilosrdni i uporni u xy situacija pogotovo u tinejdžerskim danima ... ma dobro, govorim iz svojeg kuta, ja sam ja, netko drugi je netko drugi, svi imamo svoje načine.

----------


## TinnaZ

a što se tiče uzeti dijete doma: netko od nas će se odvažiti i uzeti bolesno dijete na njegu doma, na vlastitu odgovornost (konkretno u mom slučaju upala pluća, tražili smo da se liječi iz dnevne bolnice, znači vođenjem djeteta na terapije), isto tako možemo uzeti i zdravo dijete doma, a netko će na kraju krajeva i roditi doma, pa neće niti biti u toj situaciji da majka i dijete proživljavaju razdvajanje u prvim satima, a kamoli danima života, ... opet svi smo različiti, različito reagiramo, različite stvari nam se motaju po glavi.
Međutim, jako malo nas uspije, kad se nađe prvi puta u takvoj situaciji nepripremljeno, odregirati onako kako bismo htjeli i kako kasnije mislimo da smo trabali. Ja sam s prvim djetetom bila zatečena, nepripremljena i šokirana razdvajanjem od 4-5 sati, toliko da sam bila paralizirana od straha i nisam uspjela izustiti niti pitanje što joj se dogodilo da je ne dovode. Niti 5 godina nakon, ne mogu si to oprostiti, kao niti što 5 dana nisam skužila da mi lažu da je ne nadohranjuju, a šopali su je prije svakog dojenja i šutjeli kada sam bila ukomirana zašto dijete uporno pljuje bradavicu van i plače.

Roda čini koliko može, ali bez naših malih pojedinačnih koraka, teško može sama promijeniti svijet.

----------


## dupla duplica

i ja sam često opaka, ali tada se nisam najbolje snašla...kad si u "njihovim" rukama, ranjiva od poroda, nemaš iskustva - onda je prirodna reakcija da prihvaćaš barem dio onoga što ti se servira.
šteta je samo da se više nas barem kasnije ne pobuni ili kakogod aktivira.
ne nužno kritikom, može se i pozitivnom, ali odrješitom sugestijom.

----------


## MGrubi

> Riskirat i uzet dijete doma?


ako je porod prošao ok, viruj mi ja i tako napravila
nitko nema pravo da me zaustavi

----------


## TinnaZ

> se više nas barem kasnije ne pobuni ili kakogod aktivira.
> ne nužno kritikom, može se i pozitivnom, ali odrješitom sugestijom.


 svakako se slažem, ako ne radi žena koje će rađati iza nas, onda radi naših kćeri. U današnje doba tehnike, emailova, faxa, na kraju krajeva i pošte, stvarno nije problem naknadno dati kritiku, pohvalu. Ne mora nužno biti tom odjelu, toj konkretnoj osobi, može biti službama koje su zadužene da nadgledaju ili koordiniraju rad zdravstvenih ustanova.

----------


## koksy

> koksy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Riskirat i uzet dijete doma?
> 
> 
> ako je porod prošao ok, viruj mi ja i tako napravila
> nitko nema pravo da me zaustavi


Ma porod je prosao savrseno i ja jesam ozbiljno razmisljala o tome da uzmem dijete doma, razgovarala sam s jednom sestrom o tome i ona mi je objasnila da ako uzmeme dijete i ono dobije zuticu ili nesto drugo, ja vise nemogu biti s njim u bolnici. Znaci jos gora varijanta.
To mi je prvo dijete, sa sljedecim, ako se tako nesto ponovi, sigurno cu ga uzet doma jer sad ipak znam malo vise stvari. Onda me bilo poprilicno strah "neznanja" o brizi za dijete.

Da se sad bunim? Neznam, nekako mi sve to sad vise nema smisla. Znam da bi trebala i ja i sve zene kojima se to dogodilo ali iskreno, ja mislim da se to nece promjeniti nikada. Kad bi znala da ce moj glas nesto pomaknuti, vjerujte, culi bi me svi. Ali realno, ni njima u bolnici nije jednostavno kad im u jednom danu rodi 17 zena a odjel babinjaca je pun. 
Svjesna sam da mi nisu mogli donjet dijete na hodnik na kojem sam bila 15 sati ili na odjel na koji moze uc bilo tko i jos k tome je propuh. Ali vjerujem da se dojenje moglo organizirat. Ili barem izdajanje. Moj malac je na adaptiranom i sigurna sam da to nije moja greska. Ja sam dala sve od sebe, plakala sam skupa s njim dok je plakao jer ga moje mljeko nije dovoljno zasitilo. Jasno da nije, 2 dana je bio samo i jednino na adaptiranom.
Eto, neznam, ako mi mozete dati konkretan savjet kome bi se mogla pozaliti, gdje bi to imao utjecaja...

----------


## TinnaZ

> Znam da bi trebala i ja i sve zene kojima se to dogodilo ali iskreno, ja mislim da se to nece promjeniti nikada


 hoće sigurna sam u to 101%, iz vlastitog iskustva. I da ne govorim iz vlastitog ikustva, bila bih i dalje sigurna 100% da će se pomaknuti i samo zbog jedne prijave, a kamoli da su ih 2,3.
Ne trebaš se buniti, napravi aninimnu prijavu na Ministarstvo i ravnatelju ako ne želiš u osobni koflikt. Ili kao ja prijavu sa osobnim podacima, uz zamolbu da se u eventualnoj kontroli isti ne ističu, na što mi je odgovoreno da će se moja želja poštovati, i da bez konkretnih prijava oni na žalost ne mogu ništa (odnosilo se na nešto drugo, ne na odvajanje bebe). Danas se u tom istom rodilištu štošta pomaknulo. Neću biti skromna, pa ću misliti da jednim djelićem i zbog mene.

----------


## TinnaZ

i ja sam možda trebala biti svjesna da bolji renome rodilišta može donijeti istom i gubitke, što danas čitam da je vž rodlište valjda milion kuna u deficitu proračuna i da se bore sa ministarstvima i kime već da se to korigira (kao nastupile su drugačije okolnosti nego prošle godine). I jesu. I jeste istina da su sada u deficitu. Ali baš me briga. Moja briga je bila mrvica pomaka na bolje, za mene, druge žene, i za moju djecu kada budu rađala u tom rodilištu. U tom trenutku sam mislila sam na jednu točku svega, o krupnom planu i financijama neka misle oni koji su plaćeni za to.

----------


## Maya&Leon

Uf, užasno mi je žao što vam se to dešavalo, jer zaista nije normalno da zdrave bebice odvajaju od mama (opravdanje mogu naći tek u medicinski zahtjevnijim slučajevima) no mislim da to ipak nije pravilo u našim rodilištima.. 
Većina žena bebice dobije kroz par sati, odnosno čim ih presele u sobu, osobno sam Leona dobila već u 15,30 h (rodila u 13,30). Ne vjerujem da itko namjerno odavaja bebice, već mi se čini da je to prije loša organizacija/skučenost prostora/manjak osoblja i sl., a to je posve stara i nadasve tužna priča o ukupno lošem stanju u našem zdravstvu.

----------


## tena

Tena se rodila u 4.55 u Merkuru također u ogromnoj guzvi i jos su preuredjivali dio bolnice pa je bila koma.
Na hodniku sam bila do pet popodne nitko me nije sljivio ni dva posto. pitala sam za tenu da mi ju donesu. rekli su mi kad se ustanem, pa sam se ja ustala, pa sam opet pitala pa je bilo kad se istusirate ali nemojte jos, pa sam onda molila cure da se tusiram u njihovoj sobi jer svoju nisam imala.
pa sam ju tek onda dobila. sva sretna i ponosna i prematala ju kad se pokakila i sve i tako i drugi dan i spakirale se za doma i slijedece jutro dodje gda pedijatrica i kaze gospodo dijete vam je zuto i ide na suncanje.

ja bi pitala jos sto pitanja ali ode ona. izdajala sam kao blesava i nosila svaka dva sata svojoj bubici i plakala i plakala kad sam ju vidla sa povezima i iglama u glavici i rukici, a pedijatri kad su dosli svaki put sam htjela pitati nesto a odgovor je bio da na meni nije da brinem nego da izdajam i mislim samo na mlijeko. ah tada sam se osjecala kao kravica nema nikakvog kontakta. u dva ujutro sam se svadjala sa sestrom da mi kaze koliki je onaj bilirubin da znam i dal je palo ili raste ili koji vrag a ona je odgovorila da sta mi brojevi znace pa je tu bilo i vrijedjanja i svacega.

bio mi je tezak porod a kreveti koma a nemas bebu kao da si imala prometnu i sad si u bolnici sve te boli. u sobi se u tjedan dana promijenilo deset cura i mirnih i divljih i smirenih i histericnih i sve smo prosle isto malo smo se jadale, smijale ismijavale same sebi. sjedile na krevetima jedna iza druge i izdajale istovremeno. natjecale se tko ce prije napuniti bocicu. grozno mi je bilo ali je proslo i sada se jos znam smijati i plakati koliko smo tam u toj bolnici svi bili jadni, ali je proslo i bilo je ok sestara i doktori super, jedino su mi ti pedijatri bili fuj fuj. ali eto valjda sam im mast izvadila pa su nas na kraju pustili u ponedjeljak u pola osam ujutro nismo cekale vizitu.

ma sve je to bljak ali uglavnom traje dosta kratko i samo treba plakat, smijat se, vristat jer uvijek imas izgovor da si rodila pa nisi urancunljiva.

pozdrav svima

----------


## Ana28

Ajme meni... Nakon ovakvih iskustava poljuljale ste me u odluci da idem na Sveti Duh. A baš sam mislila da je rooming in ono kaj će riješiti sve moje dileme, a sad vidim da ću možda morati moliti da ga uopće vidim?! 
Pitala sam i svoju doktoricu je li kolostrum dosta da nahranim bebu dok mi ne krene mlijeko jer su me "dobronamjerne" prijateljice uvjeravale da je bolje da se odmorim i da će mi dijete biti gladno ako ne dam da mu daju adapatirano...uglavnom, dr mi je preporučila SD i rekla nek se ne brinem da će biti gladan i da ja imam sve kaj će mu trebati.

----------


## TinnaZ

puno stvari logika već definira, i trebale bismo češće prvo pitati za savjet svoju logiku i intuiciju ... manje bismo bile nesigurne i podložne savjetima.



> i da ja imam sve kaj će mu trebati.


 sve ostalo je uglavnom pokušaj imitacije ili nadomjestak u sili.

----------


## Val

> vall, mislila sam ovo  što kaže minići.
> nije da nisam shvatila, nego zaista smatram da se i dok su bebe na intenzivnoj i može i mora majci (i bebi) omogućiti češće kontakte.
> 
> nisam ničime htjela umanjiti niti omalovažiti tvoju bol niti tvoje iskustvo.
> oprosti ako sam te uvrijedila tonom ili čime drugime.


sad sam ko padobranac.

duplica, nisi me uvrijedila. mislila sam na drugu forumasicu kad sam spomenula nerazumijevanje.

a s tobom se slazem u potpunosti.

----------


## bertha

jutros sam slucajno naisla na ovu temu i morala sam se ponovno vratiti. kada citam sva ova nasa iskustva, pitam se koji je Bog tim ljudima sta rade u rodilistima. pa ne radu s kumpirima nego s ljudima i to zenama na porodu i nakon njega. 
ja sam rodila u zd i imala sam stvarno ok porod. rodila sam u 20 do 10 navecer i to mj dana ranije. beba je bila pothladena pa su mi je donili tek sutradan ujutro. imala sam problema s mlikom. nikako da procuri. kako se tada rodiliste preuredivalo, svi smo bili strpani u par soba i na hodniku. nije bilo tako grozno kako ovako zvuci. u svakom slucaju, bebe nisu bile s nama nego na neonatologiji kat ispod. 
za dva dana chiara je dobila zuticu. morala je bit na suncanju. a kako ja nisam imala mlika, sestre su mi rekle da nema smisla kao da je vode kod mene. kontan, bolje da smanji bilirubin doli, lakse meni doci kod nje, nego da je vade svako malo. prije cemo doma jer sam ja mogla vec dan nakon, a ostale smo tjedan dana radi nje. 
kada sam skuzila da je ne vode uopce kod mene, pitala sam sestre na neonatologiji da me puste k njoj par puta dnevno, a ne samo u vrime posjeta koje je bilo samo sat vrimena i to samo popodne. pocele su mi nesto ovo ono, rekla sam da sam ja mama i da iman pravo vidit svoje dite koje sam nosila 8 miseci i za koje sam se mucila u radaoni. nakon nekoliko svadi s njima, pustile su me. vise se nisu ni trudile me zadrzati. sve sta sam imala pitat, sam pitala. makar trcala za njima.
sa mnom u sobi je bila cura, ciji je sin bija izmedu zivota i smrti. ona je svako popodne cekala kada ce moci do njega. pitan je ja jednom da zasto ne ode kod njega. i sam joj je pedijatar reka da ce bebi biti lakse kada osjeti njenu prisutnost, sta je i normalno. kaze ona meni, "a ne pustaju me" i cudi se meni kako sam uporna. kazen ja njoj, to je tvoje dite, svadi se s njima ako triba, ali udi unutra. nije me poslusala nego je svaki dan cekala popodne da ude kod njega. ja san izludivala samo gledajuci je i nije mi bilo jasno kako se ona samo tako miri s tim.
od osoblja u rodilistu svi su stvarno bili ok, osim jedne glupaste sestre s neonatologije, koja nam je nosila bebe gore. jednom, kada je chiara bila sa mnom gore, tribali su je prominiti i ja je dala i idem za njima do stolica za previjanje u hodniku (par metara dalje od mog kreveta), da vidim kako oni to radu i da vidim sta uopce radu (prvo dite pa neman pojma sta i kako triba). a meni sestra (ta!) u facu da sta ja idem za njima, i ispri mene govori drugoj sestri da kako mrzi kad joj se neko zakaci za vrat dok radi (kao, sta ja sad glupaca tamo ocu gledat kako ona privije moje dite). kazen ja njoj da je u njenim rukama ono najvridnije sta iman i da svaka mater ima pravo pristupa bilo di di je njeno dite. ma uzaaaaaas!!!!!
netko od vas je napisa da se ne moze nadiviti zenama koje nakon poroda vise brinu oko mista di ce zapalit duvan, nego oko vlastite dice (diteta). i ja isto spadam u tu kategoriju... ne mogu se nadivit ni ja!  :?  :?  :?

----------


## TinnaZ

Bertha svaka čast na bistrim, pravovremenim odgovorima i majčinskoj borbi!
Meni je trebalo vremena da naučim i prisilim se odgovarati takvima odmah, valjda te u djetinjstvu nauče slušati i prihvaćati sve što netko servira.

----------


## bertha

> Bertha svaka čast na bistrim, pravovremenim odgovorima i majčinskoj borbi!
> Meni je trebalo vremena da naučim i prisilim se odgovarati takvima odmah, valjda te u djetinjstvu nauče slušati i prihvaćati sve što netko servira.


a Tinna, to ti je dvosjekli mac. moras dobro odvagati kada ces odgovoriti, a kada ne. ne mislim samo u rodilistu, nego inace u zivotu. inace, kao osoba sam otvorena i bez dlake na jeziku. to ljude ponekad iritira, ali polazim od sebe. vise volim da mi neko nesto kaze u facu, bilo dobro ili ne, nego da to cujem okolo. pogotovo ako je neka kritika ili komentar u pitanju. onda cu barem razmisliti o tome da li je to sta radim ispravno ili ne. ali ako sam uvjerena da je nesto sta govorim ili radim 100 % ispravno, nema tog ko me moze zaustavit. a majcinska ljubav, slozit cete se svi sa mnom, nema granica!   :Love:

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Nažalost i ja imam takvo iskustvo...   :Sad:  

Rodila sam u 7 navečer, babica mi ga je samo pokazala (nisam ga ni poljubila), odmah su ga odnijeli jer je bio kraj smjene. 
Nakon toga su mi ga donijeli na podoj tek sljedeći dan u 3.30h popodne. Bila je gužva u bolnici, pa sam dotad bila u predrađaoni, zapitkivali smo kad će nam donijet bebe, ali nikog nije bilo previše briga.

Plače mi se i dan danas kad se sjetim toga... Sad mi je žao što nisam protestirala i zahtijevala da mi donesu dijete.   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Iako sam bila slaba i nisam se usuđivala niti dignut iz kreveta.

Ovdje je riječ o tome kad ti ne daju vlastito dijete iako je sve u redu s njime.

Stvaralo se u meni, raslo, lupkalo, živjeli smo dvoje u jednom i onda nas odjednom razdvoje.... jako ružan osjećaj.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pikula

Nije 24, ali je 18 sati. Za to vrijeme nisu je nahranili, pa je dehidrirala i pala na težini. Mene su optužili da ne znam dojiti, sestra mi je bacila bočicu u krevet dase izdojim da ona vidi, a ja nisam ni vidjela svoje dijete.  Da ne pričam da sam stajala ispred dječje sobe i molila... Onda mi je puko film, potegla sam veze sve koje ima šira familija i doprla do neonatologice koja je napisala čitabu da Di bude uz mene zajedno s infuzijom. Pustili su nas četvrti dan na njezinu garanciju. Ja sam došla doma bez kapi mljeka i uspijela ga navući zahvaljujući  Rodinom telefonu i pre pre divnoj patronažnoj sestri iz DZ jarun -Gajevo. Di je nakon toga dojila tri godine : :Smile:  Posljedice su sam oto da sam kod viroza i temp skloni dehidraciji, mučimo se s neurodermitisom i spooro napredujemo na težini,staln nešto s probavom, a rođena je 10 od 10 težina i dužina  prosjek - prosječna. A ono da ih nisu nahranili priznala na mneonatologica naknadno (bila je gužva stvarno, žene su rađale po hodniku, i  ja sam sobu dobila nakon dan i pol, ležala sam na patologiji) uz isprike i žaljenje i da nikom ne pričamo. Djetešce od žene koja je bila u sobi samnom je dobilo upalu grla od plača istu tu noć. I ona jedobila istu horor priču preko neke svoje sestre poznanice. Prvi put kad sam rodila u istoj bolnici sve 5, rooming in, ljubazni - divota. Eto upoznala sam obje strane. To je vrlo ukratko, Di sad ima tri i pol pa je splasnulo ogorčenje.

----------

